# iPad rayé



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
Sujet déjà abordé peut être...
Voilà, je me suis aperçu de quelques rayures sur la vitre de mon iPad 2.
Plusieurs solutions me viennent à l'esprit:
Puis je faire marcher mon assurance personnelle?
Puis je le renvoyer à Apple en prétextant l'effet mura souvent constaté?
Merci...


----------



## Bibuu_ (1 Novembre 2011)

Faut voir d'où viennent ces griffes: si t'as été au cutter de dans.. xD Mais essaye toujours, t'as rien à perdre.


----------



## Grop85 (1 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai en effet lancé un post précedement car j'ai eu le meme probleme. Une rayure de 4mm qui m'a rendu fou sachant que j'en prends soin et qu'il me semble devoir y aller très fort pour rayer cette satanée vitre.
Anyway, sachant que j'avait l'effet Mura, je l'ai renvoyé au SAV apple (en pretextant Mura bien sur, pas la rayure) UPS est passé le chercher vendredi et j'en recoit un neuf demain ou apres demain


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2011)

Non pas cutter, mon fils qui a rayé celui ci avec un jouet.
Je peux appeler Apple pour un échange en prétextant l'effet mura ( même si je n'en ai pas constaté )?


----------



## Bibuu_ (1 Novembre 2011)

Ouais essaye toujours. Mais si c'est ton fils qui l'a rayé, avoir un nouveau... t'amènera sûrement au même problème


----------



## Grop85 (1 Novembre 2011)

Si tu n'as pas d'effet Mura, je ne sais pas quelle excuse tu peux donner pour un échange au SAV Apple! En aucun cas ils vont te le changer si c'est ton fils qui a payé ton écran!


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2011)

Grop85 a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas d'effet Mura, je ne sais pas quelle excuse tu peux donner pour un échange au SAV Apple! En aucun cas ils vont te le changer si c'est ton fils qui a payé ton écran!





Il me semble qu'il y a bien un effet mura sur mon ipad 2 :

(J'attends votre avis)






Le remplacement se fait une fois que Apple reçoit mon appareil?

Merci.


----------



## Grop85 (1 Novembre 2011)

Ben remarque!! Tu m'étonne qu'il y a des fuites! Tu peux te le faire remplacer sans problème!1/ Apple.com rubrique assistance. Tu mets "défaut d'écran" avec "fuite de lumière" dans l'explication
2/ UPS viens récupérer l'ipad
3/ Apple traite la réparation, et normalement te l'échange 
4/ tu reçoit un mail d'Apple lors de l'envoi du nouvel iPad
5/ UPS te le livre 
6/ iPad neuf à la maison, plutôt cool


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2011)

Ouais, ben écoute on va dire que ça tombe bien...
Merci encore.


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Novembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Non pas cutter, mon fils qui a rayé celui ci avec un jouet.
> Je peux appeler Apple pour un échange en prétextant l'effet mura ( même si je n'en ai pas constaté )?



Oui c'est super honnête ça, c'est à conseiller ou alors tu peux aussi accuser ton voisin de l'avoir volé, si y a moyen prends en un en séjour illégal comme ça il ne fera pas de problème...

Chacun sa morale, on en a ou on en n'a pas, ça ne s'achète pas en Apple store... Et dire que ça a fait des gosses et que c'est chargé de les éduquer et en faire des citoyens....


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Novembre 2011)

Je n' accuse personne. 
Le résultat est le même : c'est embêtant de voir son iPad rayé.
Alors,mais alors sans culpabiliser, je dis à tout ceux qui constatent des petites rayures et bien dites vous que vous pouvez demander un remplacement de votre appareil si celui ci à déjà des défauts de fabrication : fuites de lumière, etc.


----------

